# Muhle SAR vs Sinn u1



## amr ashraf

Hello everyone 
I bought 2 new watches 
The sinn u1 
&
The Muhle SAR
both watches are very nice in all aspects..
I like them , both are comfortable with toolish looking 👌 

But i will not keep both of them for long time , as i will let one go to keep space for another new watch , so from user experience what is better in the SAR to keep it in the collection instead of the u1 , and let the u1 go ?

Which of them will not show tear and wear easily ,? Which will not age quickly as i hate the looks of a well worn watch with scuffs every wear ..
Which have solid movement with addvanced shock resistance mechanism? 
Stronger crystal ?


----------



## masqueman

All these specs are easily found for a A:B comparison and these are not exact competitors. I would suggest considering wearability and functionality over specs alone. It comes down to do you want a 44mm diver with a bezel or 42mm 3-hander with an extreme depth rating. 

The Muhle is more funky and unique and is much smaller. On my wrist, it wears like a dream. I would (and did) pick that one. Only you can pick… don’t let us decide your wrist candy.


----------



## amr ashraf

masqueman said:


> All these specs are easily found for a A:B comparison and these are not exact competitors. I would suggest considering wearability and functionality over specs alone. It comes down to do you want a 44mm diver with a bezel or 42mm 3-hander with an extreme depth rating.
> 
> The Muhle is more funky and unique and is much smaller. On my wrist, it wears like a dream. I would (and did) pick that one. Only you can pick… don’t let us decide your wrist candy.



I just wanna see how the Muhle SAR look like after 5 or 6 years of continuous hard use ..
Does it age and got worn out easily ? 

I have seen few pictures of the Internet of 8 years old SAR's that was badly beaten 😳


----------



## dubhead

If you worry about how it will look later a tegimented Sinn will solve all your problem.


----------



## masqueman

amr ashraf said:


> I just wanna see how the Muhle SAR look like after 5 or 6 years of continuous hard use ..
> Does it age and got worn out easily ?
> 
> I have seen few pictures of the Internet of 8 years old SAR's that was badly beaten


What are you planning on doing with these? Tool watches don’t usually stay pristine. But I like an unscathed watch too… not gonna lie. 

If you are doing more than jumping out of helicopters, which is the intended audience for the SAR watch, then you might have something to worry about. If you are mowing the yard and doing daily life activities, either is overkill.

The hard rubber bumpers should be replaceable on the SAR. Tegimented Sinns probably won’t dent or scratch. 

Best to be realistic with your use case and compare to how you have used your other watches imho.


----------



## roachjl

I have both and am keeping both. Both are fantastic watches and absolute tanks.
The Sinn U1 (mine is tegimented) looks the same as when I bought it 9 years ago. After pretty regular use.


----------



## amr ashraf

roachjl said:


> I have both and am keeping both. Both are fantastic watches and absolute tanks.
> The Sinn U1 (mine is tegimented) looks the same as when I bought it 9 years ago. After pretty regular use.



Great that the sinn looks new after 9 years
And what about the SAR after the same 9 years? How does it age? Does it look worn badly?


----------



## Gallowglass

I have the SAR (love it) and like the no bezel look but why not keep both?? They are both amazingly functional tool watches you can wear anywhere and doing anything.


----------



## amr ashraf

Gallowglass said:


> I have the SAR (love it) and like the no bezel look but why not keep both?? They are both amazingly functional tool watches you can wear anywhere and doing anything.


How does your SAR look after few yeras of usage ? 
Does it age well or does it have many scuffs and dents ? How is the look of the rubber bezel ..?

Sending the SAR back to germany to replace the rubber bezel will not be easy for me ..so i wanna know how will it age after few years ?

Most appreciate if you attach a photo for your SAR ..


----------



## Gallowglass

amr ashraf said:


> How does your SAR look after few yeras of usage ?
> Does it age well or does it have many scuffs and dents ? How is the look of the rubber bezel ..?
> 
> Sending the SAR back to germany to replace the rubber bezel will not be easy for me ..so i wanna know how will it age after few years ?
> 
> Most appreciate if you attach a photo for your SAR ..


Mine is fairly new so I wont be helpful with the age question…but it sounds like you’ve answered your own question already. If you are worried about it then you’ve chosen. I’m not worried about it so I have as well . Good luck!


----------



## amr ashraf

Gallowglass said:


> Mine is fairly new so I wont be helpful with the age question…but it sounds like you’ve answered your own question already. If you are worried about it then you’ve chosen. I’m not worried about it so I have as well . Good luck!



Good luck to you too
I just wanna see examples for worn SAR'S after few years of usage to see how they look like after say 6 or 7 years of daily usage ...


----------



## roachjl

amr ashraf said:


> Great that the sinn looks new after 9 years
> And what about the SAR after the same 9 years? How does it age? Does it look worn badly?


I’ve only had the SAR for nine months, so I can’t help you on that end. Sorry.


----------



## Fergfour

You'll never get a satisfactory answer because it's not as simple as what does it look like after a few years. Everyone that owns the SAR has different wear patterns. Some wear it to the office, some wear it in the field, etc. Some manage to never bump the bezel or case on anything regardless of when they wear it.


----------



## shibaman

I just got a lume dial SAR on a braclet. Going to use it on a farm. I feel very comfortable using in like this. Tool watch


----------



## StufflerMike

shibaman said:


> I just got a lume dial SAR on a braclet. Going to use it on a farm. I feel very comfortable using in like this. Tool watch


Please come back in 9 years with a pic of your SAR to show member amr ashraf how it looks after 9 years of farming with it.😂


----------



## amr ashraf

StufflerMike said:


> Please come back in 9 years with a pic of your SAR to show member amr ashraf how it looks after 9 years of farming with it.😂



Yes great idea member srufflerMike 
But it should be a selfy picture of the SAR with you 😀


----------



## Only

The u1 is much tougher and will not age quickly..
The sar is amazing but not in the same toughness as the u1 ..


----------



## StufflerMike

As much as I love my Sinn U1 S E, the SAR design is more appealing to me, soon #10.000 will be sold. #9999 is already sold and on someone‘s wrist in Prague.


----------



## Ralph Baynes

Like another poster commented, you shouldn’t let the internet choose what you wear. But I have had both and only currently have one. That one is the Sinn I sold off the SAR some time ago to me it looked like a kids watch when I wore it. Just my 2 cents, your mileage may very.


----------



## shibaman

I think both watches are great. It is not likely any of us will actually ware them out. I work in agriculture. Dirty....dusty....wet environment. Either would work. There are days when i use my seiko sla043. Tough enough. The white dial SAR on the bracelet was what i bought. Love the look of the watch! 
This discusion is like mustang vs camaro. Both great cars.....just different flavors. I own 2 mustangs....but still like camaros. 
I


----------



## StufflerMike

Only said:


> The u1 is much tougher and will not age quickly..
> The sar is amazing but not in the same toughness as the u1 ..


I am impressed how many accounts you have.


----------



## shibaman

StufflerMike said:


> Please come back in 9 years with a pic of your SAR to show member amr ashraf how it looks after 9 years of farming with it.😂


I am going to retire in a couple of yrs. I will post a pic then. The problem is watch rotation. Not enough wrist time


----------



## Eutexian

StufflerMike said:


> As much as I love my Sinn U1 S E, the SAR design is more appealing to me, soon #10.000 will be sold. #9999 is already sold and on someone‘s wrist in Prague.



How soon?


----------



## roachjl

Is this the production number? Because the new one I recently bought has 0258 on the back 🧐


----------



## gunsmoke16610

roachjl said:


> Is this the production number? Because the new one I recently bought has 0258 on the back 🧐


Are you referring to the Lumen M1-41-08 ? if so that model is new with lower production numbers. The watch above is a M1-41-03 which evidently has reached a 11k production number.


----------



## roachjl

gunsmoke16610 said:


> Are you referring to the Lumen M1-41-08 ? if so that model is new with lower production numbers. The watch above is a M1-41-03 which evidently has reached a 11k production number.


Indeed. It is the Lumen. Thanks


----------



## shibaman

Z








another lumen. Lower numbers?


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

StufflerMike said:


> As much as I love my Sinn U1 S E, the SAR design is more appealing to me, soon #10.000 will be sold. #9999 is already sold and on someone‘s wrist in Prague.


I have had my Sinn U1 since a couple of years after it was released in mid-2000’s. It looks pretty much the same. I have changed the bezel and strap to make it appear more like a SDR version. If your wrist can pull of U1, it is a solid choice. 

I have been a fan of SAR watch for a while but finally pulled the trigger after years of admiring it closely. It is a special edition 9999 since the 10,000 edition will be auctioned off for charity. My first impression wearing it for couple of weeks is that it’s more wearable than Sinn. Smaller and lighter. 

But they are so different and unique in their own right. I would keep both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

